# Profibus Fehler



## Limette (24 März 2011)

Hallo,

ich gehe von der PG per *Profinet* zu einer 315 PN/DP,  die Peripherie will ich aber mit per *Profibus* ansprechen. Im Netpro ist an die PN-OI Schnittstelle das PG verbunden. An das MPI/Dp ein Buskoppler per Profibus. Die Perepherie müsste richtig projektiert sein.

die sps macht folgende Fehlermeldung:


```
Ereignis 10 von 10:  Ereignis-ID 16# 2942
Peripherie-Zugriffsfehler, lesend 
P-Bereich , Wortzugriff, Zugriffsadresse:    288
Angeforderter OB: Peripheriezugriffsfehler-OB (OB 122)
Prioritätsklasse:  1
externer Fehler, kommendes Ereignis
```

SF Fehler ist an. BF1 blinkt.

wie kann ich das Probelm beheben ?

Grüße und Danke


----------



## Approx (24 März 2011)

Limette schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich gehe von der PG per *Profinet* zu einer 315 PN/DP, die Peripherie will ich aber mit per *Profibus* ansprechen. Im Netpro ist an die PN-OI Schnittstelle das PG verbunden. An das MPI/Dp ein Buskoppler per Profibus. Die Perepherie _*müsste*_ richtig projektiert sein.
> 
> ...


 
Der Eintrag des Diagnosepuffers besagt ja, dass im Programm an einer Stelle das PEW288 gelesen werden soll - und dieses PEW nicht vorhanden ist. Was ist das denn für ein Buskoppler? Ein DP/DP-Koppler? Falls ja, ist auch die projektierte Adresse am "Mäuseklavier" eingestellt (Spannungslos)? Mach am besten mal einen Screenshot deiner HW-Konfig und stell den hier rein... Hast Du die HW-Konfig auch in die CPU geladen?

Gruß Approx


----------



## Limette (24 März 2011)

Approx schrieb:


> Der Eintrag des Diagnosepuffers besagt ja, dass im Programm an einer Stelle das PEW288 gelesen werden soll - und dieses PEW nicht vorhanden ist. Was ist das denn für ein Buskoppler? Ein DP/DP-Koppler? ? Mach am besten mal einen Screenshot deiner HW-Konfig und stell den hier rein... Hast Du die HW-Konfig auch in die CPU geladen?
> 
> Gruß Approx



ein beckhoff BK 3120. Daran hängen DIs und DOs. Hab eigentlich alles nach Anleitung projektiert. Kann leider grad kein Screenshot liefern. Morgen früh aber auf jeden Fall.

Ja, HW-Konfig habe ich geladen. 


> Falls ja, ist auch die projektierte Adresse am "Mäuseklavier" eingestellt (Spannungslos)


Das kann natürlich gut sein. Ich weiß nicht mal genau welche er in Step 7 hat. Nur die Diagnoseadresse 2047 sticht ins Auge.


----------



## Approx (25 März 2011)

Limette schrieb:


> ein beckhoff BK 3120. Daran hängen DIs und DOs. Hab eigentlich alles nach Anleitung projektiert. Kann leider grad kein Screenshot liefern. Morgen früh aber auf jeden Fall.
> 
> Ja, HW-Konfig habe ich geladen.
> Das kann natürlich gut sein. Ich weiß nicht mal genau welche er in Step 7 hat. Nur die Diagnoseadresse 2047 sticht ins Auge.


 
Kenne dieses Bauteil zwar nicht, aber wie ich sehe hat das Teil zwei Adresswahlschalter, wo die DP-Adresse für Step7 eingestellt wird (im Bild z.B. 11). 


	

		
			
		

		
	
Diese Adresse stellst Du in der HW-Konfig von Step7 ein. Eine installierte GSD und eingefügtes BK3120 setze ich jetzt mal voraus.
Gruß Approx


----------



## Limette (25 März 2011)

Approx schrieb:


> Kenne dieses Bauteil zwar nicht, aber wie ich sehe hat das Teil zwei Adresswahlschalter, wo die DP-Adresse für Step7 eingestellt wird (im Bild z.B. 11).
> Anhang anzeigen 13543
> 
> 
> ...



danke.

Jetzt bringt er noch das:



> Ereignis 4 von 10:  Ereignis-ID 16# 4304
> STOP durch PG-Stop-Bedienung oder wegen SFB 20 "STOP"
> Bisheriger Betriebszustand: RUN
> Angeforderter Betriebszustand: STOP (intern)
> kommendes Ereignis



:?:


----------



## Approx (25 März 2011)

Besser Du postest den gesamten Inhalt des Diagnosepuffers. Der Eintrag kommt auch beim Laden der HW-Konfig. Ohne einen Zusammenhang zu kennen, ist es schwierig. Der Screenshot der HW-Konfig steht ja auch noch aus. Hier will keiner deine Anlage nachbauen- verstehe das "allesausdernaseziehenmüssen" irgendwie nicht.
 Approx


----------



## Limette (25 März 2011)

Approx schrieb:


> Besser Du postest den gesamten Inhalt des Diagnosepuffers. Der Eintrag kommt auch beim Laden der HW-Konfig. Ohne einen Zusammenhang zu kennen, ist es schwierig. Der Screenshot der HW-Konfig steht ja auch noch aus. Hier will keiner deine Anlage nachbauen- verstehe das "allesausdernaseziehenmüssen" irgendwie nicht.
> Approx



"allesausdernaseziehenmüssen" 




> Ereignis 1 von 5:  Ereignis-ID 16# 4302
> Betriebszustandsübergang von ANLAUF nach RUN
> Anlaufinformation:
> - Anlauf mit geändertem Systemausbau
> ...



screenshot
http://img145.imageshack.us/i/unbenanntus.jpg/


----------



## Approx (25 März 2011)

Der Diagnosepuffer besagt, daß die in die CPU geladene HW-Konfiguration nicht mit dem übereinstimmt, was die CPU an angeschlossenen Komponenten erkannt hat. Zu deutsch: Nicht das angeschlossen, was dran sein soll. Hast Du die Teilnehmeradresse des BK3120 auch tatsächlich am Gerät auf "11" eingestellt? Nach Adresseinstellung auch mal die Spannung am Gerät aus/eingeschaltet? Sind real noch weitere Teilnehmer am Profibus angeschlossen? Wenn nicht, sind sowohl an der CPU, als auch am BK3120 die Abschlußwiderstände am Stecker auf "ON" eingestellt?

Approx


----------



## Sinix (25 März 2011)

Ein Fehler könnte auch sein, dass die Module am Buskoppler nicht mit der HW-Konfig übereinstimmen.


----------



## Limette (25 März 2011)

Ich habe den Fehler jetzt gefunden:

ich habe die klemmen falsch zusammen gesteckt. Nach dem Buskoppler muss erst die analoge Klemme kommen, danach erst die DI/DO. Wusste nicht dass man da eine Reihenfolge beachten muss.

Danke für eure Hilfe.


----------



## Approx (26 März 2011)

also ein klassicher HNRE! "Handbook not read Error!"
Approx


----------



## IBFS (26 März 2011)

Limette schrieb:


> Nach dem Buskoppler *muss erst die analoge Klemme kommen*, danach erst die DI/DO. Wusste nicht dass man da eine Reihenfolge beachten muss.



Was ist denn das für ein Müllprodukt, das so etwas fordert. 
Da hat man später, wenn schon eine ganze Menge DI/DO
verbaut sind, viel Spaß beim Schieben wenn noch eine
Analogklemme hinzukommt. 

Frank


----------



## Oberchefe (27 März 2011)

> Nach dem Buskoppler *muss erst die analoge Klemme kommen*, danach erst die DI/DO. Wusste nicht dass man da eine Reihenfolge beachten muss.



Wenn das so ist wie bei Wago(wovon ich ausgehe), dann muss da nicht zwangsläufig erst Analog dann Digital kommen, die Klemmen werden nur in dieser Reihenfolge in's I/O Abbild gemapped.


----------



## IBFS (27 März 2011)

Oberchefe schrieb:


> Wenn das so ist wie bei Wago...


...da war bis einschließlich V2.2 Analog ab 192.0, egal wo die erste Analoge Klemme steckte (bei  WAGO!)

Frank


----------

